# what lures to use for bluegill?



## CluckCluckBooooom!

Are there any very small lures to catch bluegills? we have a lot of bluegill in the lakes but i want to try casting for them instead of using the same old bobber all day.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

small jigs or road runners. White, yellow, or pink


----------



## Jig Master

Try using fly fishing tackle, with a floating line and a small cork or foam popping bug. Dry or wet flies also work.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Or tie a fly on behind a small jig........... I've also used a small popper about 2-3' behind a float (for casting weight)


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Beetlespins are all we use down here. If i was where you are, it would be my FIRST choice on an ultralight spinning rig.


----------



## Jig Master

Nothing like watching a fat bluegill doing a slow rise to a small cork popping bug. Sometimes they hit so fast, I've hooked them on the back swing of my cast, and if the fish was small enough, casting a fish with the bug in it's mouth.


----------



## kill em

We use really small squid rigged with a very small jighead. The best color we found is just a plain old brown. Bluegill eat it up!


----------



## Pellet_fire_177

To catch the bigger bluegills (bulls) i use a rooster tail or mepps lure. I have success with green with a copper spinner :rollin:


----------



## rabbittrapper

I use the cricket lures. I reel it in reall slow. Sometimes I use it llike a popper.


----------



## lizard55033

gypsy jigs


----------



## fieldgeneral

Pill Gills work great. The smaller the better with the Gills. Keep er close to the bottom and thump the mud with the jig now and then. Just my opinion, but working the mud over here and there will bring the fish in for a closer look. Gills always relate to the bottom.


----------



## SPOONMINNOW

Many soft plastic lures work rigged on light ball head jigs (1/32, 1/16 oz)
You don't have to get fancy for gills or any other panfish. In fact if you cut off the curly tail from a Mr Twister grub and rig it on the jighead, most fish will bite it. It's important to use 4-6# test line and a flexible (light action) rod and retrieve the lure slow with pauses. Cover a lot of water fan casting either from shore or from a boat.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Yes, I'll echo really light line, fly fish, small poppers, jigs, just about any fly especially white........those guys are not picky at all. Down here in Az you can't go too small! A tiny dry fly bare hook with 1/3 mealworm is a killer for the kids fishing programs. Or a minuscule hunk of crawler. Even use this on a light fly rod if you don't get too aggressive with your casting. Even a small Bluegill or red ear on a fly rod are an absolute blast.


----------

